# Como espejar un pdf??



## fabio1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hola a todos queria saber si ustedes me pueden ayudar.Nesesito espejar un pdf por que este circuito esta echo para el metodo de planchado.y lo quiero espejar para hacerlo por el metodo de serigrafia.Alguien sabra de algun programa que me pueda solucionar mi problema??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2013)

PhotoShop
Corel draw
PhotoLine
Etc.


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 1, 2013)

Mira que si podes copiar la imagen y la pegas en WORD ahi la podes cambiar a espejo es facil, pero solo si podes copiar del PDF, chauuuuuu


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 1, 2013)

Sigue el consejo de Fogo. Fogo, ahora sos 2M?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 1, 2013)

Estos moderadores nos confunden, que los moderen! 

Viendo este tema, que tal una sección genérica para preguntas sobre software? , no estaría tan alejado de nuestro nicho.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 1, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> PhotoShop
> Corel draw
> PhotoLine
> Etc.



yo uso el paint mas fácil y rapido


----------



## fabio1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Gracias a todos.ya voi a instalar los programa que me recomendaron


----------



## mcrven (Jun 1, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Estos moderadores nos confunden, que los moderen!
> 
> Viendo este tema, que tal una sección genérica para preguntas sobre software? , no estaría tan alejado de nuestro nicho.



Creo que ya hay una relacionada con CADs.

Saludos Sir Andrew





Fogonazo dijo:


> PhotoShop
> Corel draw
> PhotoLine
> Etc.



Eso son para Guindows. Si usas Linux: exportas a *.jpg, *.png y abres con:

LibreOffice DRAW
Gimp
KRITA (Si tienes escritorio K)
GwenView





aquileslor dijo:


> Sigue el consejo de Fogo. *Fogo, ahora sos 2M?*



Solo cambiaron los avatares...


----------

